# Is medicine expensive?



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

is there any ball park estimate that could be given to medicine treatments? i received a frog that i think is sick. i'm in the process of working it out with the dealer. i might end up getting fecals tested and if needed buying medicines. any idea what i am getting myself into? 

i know with fish medicine isn't that expensive for common problems, such as nipped fins, and there are a few medicines that don't cost too much and are good to have on hand just in case. are there any common medicine's for frogs that i should keep on hand too?


----------



## Joe Nickerson (Nov 14, 2004)

You can find some information on this site

http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com/page3.htm


----------



## Joe Nickerson (Nov 14, 2004)

I just saw this following post if you need to get in touch with Dr. Frye

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=14421&highlight=


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

When I had bearded dragons, a fecal was like 8 bucks, and the medicine was about 10 I think. It was for a sulfa based liquid. Sorry I can't help with any frog specific examples.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

From Dr. Frye, fecals are $15 (plus your cost to send the fecal). 

Panacur is $22.05 including shipping. This is for parasites so depending on the problem other meds may have different costs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

runninjill said:


> From Dr. Frye, fecals are $15 (plus your cost to send the fecal).
> 
> Panacur is $22.05 including shipping. This is for parasites so depending on the problem other meds may have different costs.



I contacted him last week, and he said Panacur was $6 a spoonful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

Locke,

He sent me 3 tablespoons of it. Sounds like you got a teaspoon, thus the cheaper price. 

My darts are in permanent vivs so he prescribed that I treat them indefinately.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

3 times $6 plus shipping. I guess that's about right.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

About 3 years ago I bought the “Frog Care Kit” from Dr Frye. At time I was scheduled to get an order of WC A. spumaris. These were the first WC frogs that I had ever acquired so I wanted to be prepared, especially because A. spumaris had a reputation for a coming into the country in really bad shape. The deal on the toads fell thru, but the purchase of the meds has been one of the best investments I ever made in this hobby and the price was comparable to the cost of a single frog. The Metronidazole alone has brought 3 frogs back from the brink of death and I have helped friends treat lesions and various other aliments in their collections. 

I think that it is a good idea to have the basic meds on hand and know of a Vet that you can turn to in an emergency. 

Ed


----------

